# Deuce & Jeter Pics



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

My little Jeter is growing up! He is even getting the famous "head tilt"...
[attachment=36134:jeterblackandwhite.jpg]
Here are the boys together ( not looking too happy with Mommy!)
[attachment=36135:boys.jpg]
This is my niece Autumn and Deuce.
[attachment=36136:autumn_deuce.jpg]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh how lovely. 
jeter has a fabulous look. his haircut is very pretty and suits him well!
also jeter is such a sweetie.

very nice pics. your niece looks very happy playing with deuce.

thank you for sharing those pictures with us!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww! Don't you wish you could just keep them babies for a while longer? Very handsome boys. I bet they like playing with your cute little niece.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jeter is growing up and he looks beautiful. What great boys you have!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're adorable :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww great pictures! They are both adorable. :wub: I just love that first picture of Jeter. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I bet big brother Deuce is teaching Jeter all about the adorable head tilt! Jeter really is growing up!! Both are so very
adorable. I love the one of Deuce and your neice together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeter is truly growing up to be a very handsome man. I love his coat!! And Deuce looks very satisfied with himself on your niece. :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They are simply fabulous. :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those pics are so nice! I love to see how handsome Jeter is becoming! And Deuce, well he's as handsome as ever!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures Bobbie! Your babies are very precious. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

they both look so cute. love the first picture :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The boys are BEAUTIFUL :wub: . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Look at Jeter stacking himself perfectly in the first picture..how adorable!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww, your boys are handsome little chaps, they pose together so nice. :wub: I can never get my 2 or even 3 to sit still.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, Jeter just melted my heart, :wub: I LOVE that head tilt.

Your guys are just so very handsome, thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Love looking at the boys!! :wub:


----------

